# Couple looking for a weekend gaming group



## Scraht (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, we're a couple (two men) looking for a 3.5 or pathfinder game to get involved with. We've been having difficulties finding a game that doesn't fall apart from novice players (online and otherwise), so we thought we'd give posting here a shot. We love dnd, and have over time become fairly serious gamers, but our groups have consisted mostly of really casual players. We're looking for a better fit.

We're really into roleplay, and love the immersive world experience. We also enjoy combat and dungeon crawling, and find one without the other leaves us a little wanting. We're creative, and really enjoy finding odd and novel solutions to problems, and really enjoy freedom and sandbox style games, but are more than willing to play a more focused game.

We've both been playing for years, and are mature and we consider ourselves experienced. We really hope to find a game that endures the test of time, from low levels to highs (Be awesome to hit epic), and we very hard to be reliable. 

Skype/Ventrilo/Irc are all fine, please let us know any other programs you'd like to use. Friday afternoon/evenings - Sunday evening, not past 10:00 est sunday, works great for us.


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 6, 2010)

I cannot offer Pathfinder, but what sorts of characters might you devise, for a L7-9 3.5e campaign set beneath the surface of the sea? PCs must have a natural swim speed and the ability to breathe underwater without the use of magic.


----------



## Scraht (Dec 6, 2010)

I checked the game link in your signature, and it didn't even occur to me that someone might play late on a Sunday. We can't play till midnight on a Sunday, sorry.

I'll edit my first post to reflect that.


----------

